# Bulk Ice Machine



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a place to get bulk ice between Raleigh and Hatteras? I'm thinking of those machines where you can dump ice straight to your cooler for like 2 bucks. Seems like they are called Twice the Ice or something like that.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Smithfield, Williamston, Plymouth


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Hawk!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Stop at the seafood place on the right in Plymoth and fill all your coolers for free with shaved ice. Just be sure to buy some shrimp at least. Best stop between Raleigh and Buxton hands down.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

gilly21 said:


> Stop at the seafood place on the right in Plymoth and fill all your coolers for free with shaved ice. Just be sure to buy some shrimp at least. Best stop between Raleigh and Buxton hands down.


Is that the place that usually has a young kid, maybe 16ish, short brown curly hair working there? real friendly? There's a seafood place that I stop at on the way out, just wondering if it's the same place. If it is I'm not suprised. Heading toward the beach, it would be on the right before you get to roanoke island i think.

Last time down there we stopped on the way back & wanted to buy seafood but we didn't have any cooler space left, we were hoping we could buy a cheap styrofoam cooler & fill it with shrimp, flounder, tuna etc... anyway they didn't sell coolers but he sold us on a "thermal bag" or something like that. We got all our seafood, filled it up w/ free ice and to my amazement, just like he said, that thing held the ice & almost nothing melted for the rest of the 8 hour trip home. I really like that place & will definitely continue stopping there on every return trip from the OBX. Was just curious if you're talking about the same place.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

rocket said:


> Does anyone know if there is a place to get bulk ice between Raleigh and Hatteras? I'm thinking of those machines where you can dump ice straight to your cooler for like 2 bucks. Seems like they are called Twice the Ice or something like that.


yeah the twice the ice guy lives near us, love those damn machines. $1.50 for 20lb bulk non-chlorinated ice. easy to fill up cooler/boat boxex,and open 24-7

plus, you can clear all the change outa ur cup holders in ur truck


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Smally said:


> Is that the place that usually has a young kid, maybe 16ish, short brown curly hair working there? real friendly? There's a seafood place that I stop at on the way out, just wondering if it's the same place. If it is I'm not suprised. Heading toward the beach, it would be on the right before you get to roanoke island i think.
> 
> Last time down there we stopped on the way back & wanted to buy seafood but we didn't have any cooler space left, we were hoping we could buy a cheap styrofoam cooler & fill it with shrimp, flounder, tuna etc... anyway they didn't sell coolers but he sold us on a "thermal bag" or something like that. We got all our seafood, filled it up w/ free ice and to my amazement, just like he said, that thing held the ice & almost nothing melted for the rest of the 8 hour trip home. I really like that place & will definitely continue stopping there on every return trip from the OBX. Was just curious if you're talking about the same place.


Yup thats the place. THey have the best oysters in the world when they are in season, the folks go out of their way to help you out, and seriously I have carried all three of my coolers in there shovled ice into them to the top. There is no way I pass buy that place heading in or out of the OBX. Same as Seaview Crab Co when I head to Pleasure island/the Fort.


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

dont know if you can wait but harbour house seafood in hatteras has 10# for a dollar. well at least they did last summer, theya re on the right as soon as you get off the ferry.
local business and all.........jus sayin


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

gilly21 said:


> Yup thats the place. THey have the best oysters in the world when they are in season, the folks go out of their way to help you out, and seriously I have carried all three of my coolers in there shovled ice into them to the top. There is no way I pass buy that place heading in or out of the OBX. Same as Seaview Crab Co when I head to Pleasure island/the Fort.


Yeah there is one of those at Carolina Beach on the right just down from Drifters Reef Motel. I buy ice there all the time when head to the Fort. Buck fifty for a 16lb bag or a 20lb dump into your cooler.


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Stop at the seafood place on the right in Plymoth and fill all your coolers for free with shaved ice. Just be sure to buy some shrimp at least. Best stop between Raleigh and Buxton hands down.


Is that the blue-grey building on the right??


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

http://icehouseamerica.com/UNITlocate.asp?State=NC


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jody told me they have put one in Buxton as well......


----------

